# [CoC d20] Flintlock & Tomahawk



## Citizen Mane (Sep 29, 2005)

*Recruiting* (12/17/2005): We've recently lost a player (taitzu52), and I'd like to recruit someone to take over the character (Abcott).  Interested parties should check out the IC thread and look at the character in the RG thread.  Also, if there's more than one interested party, I have a second NPC that's pretty much a blank slate for someone to take over.  Only requirement is that his first name remains James.    Inquire within.

IC thread
RG thread

After a long hiatus, I'm back from the dead and looking to run a game again.  In the Boston (Worcester) Game Day thread, I almost volunteered to run a CoC game set during King Philip's War, but backed off and mentioned that I might be willing to run it as a PbP.  Well, I finally got a new job (start on the 11th of October), which has made my life far smoother and freed up some time.  So I'd like to run the game here.

Some basic background -- King Philip's War was, effectively, a civil war, fought between the inhabitants of late 17th century New England. It's often portrayed as settlers vs. Indians, but this isn't quite correct, as the divisions were much more fluid and there were Indians on both sides of the conflict.  I'd give you an overview of the general war and its causes, but that's beyond the scope of the adventure and my history's a bit rusty (as the time comes, I'll give more background and context, but for now this will have to hold, along with the timeline and quick intro I'm posting below).  

A quick timeline of KP's War leading up to the beginning of the adventure:

* 8 June 1675: The Plymouth Colony executes two Indians loyal to Philip (Metacom), Tobias and Mattashunanamo, for killing John Sassamon, a praying Indian from Natick.
* 24 June 1675: Indians loyal to Philip attack Swansea, killing nine English Settlers.
* 26 June 1675: A full lunar eclipse occurs, which Philip’s Indians regard as a sign that they should go to war.
* June 1675: Indians expand their attacks to Rehoboth and Taunton; Wetamoo and the Pocasset Wampanoags join with Philip.
* June/July 1675: Indians attack Middleborough and Dartmouth.
* July 1675: Nipmucks (in central Massachusetts) attack Mendon.
* August 1675: Nipmucks attack Brookfield and Lancaster.
* 24 and 25 August 1675: Norwottocks ambush and kill nine English south of Deerfield.  English subsequently suspect the (neutral) Agawams, who in turn join Philip.
* September 1675: Deerfield, Hadley, and Northfield attacked.
* 18 September 1675: Captain Lathrop and Samuel Moseley stumble into an ambush at Muddy Brook [Bloody Brook], losing seventy-one soldiers.
* September, October 1675: Most Connecticut River Indians have joined with Philip by now.
* 5 October 1675: Agawams and Nipmucks burn thirty houses, twenty-five barns, and a mill in Springfield.
* 19 October 1675: English repulse Indians at Hatfield.
* October 1675: Praying Indians in Massachusetts interred on Deer Island off the coast of Boston.
* November 1675: Nipmucks attack Christian Indian villages of Magunkaquog, Chabanakongkomun, and Hassanemesit.

[And, if this were a movie, I'd be starting it with the following words on a black screen...I love how it feels like the end of another movie, which is, on the whole, kind of spooky.]

*Between the months of October and November 1675, constant Indian attacks reduced most of the villages in the Connecticut River Valley in Massachusetts to rubble.  Deerfield, Brookfield, and Northfield would all be abandoned for at least ten years.*

What I need, then, are five players.  Bobitron had expressed some interest before, so I'd like to hold a slot for him until I hear otherwise.  

*Char Gen*
* 5th level PCs.
* Please use the standard array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8, arrange as desired).
* The following skills are not available: Computer Use, Drive, Operate Heavy Machinery, Psychoanalysis, and Repair.
* The following feats are not available: Drive-by Attack, Gearhead, and Wealth.
* Characters receive (6 + Con Mod) hp for 1st level and (16 + 4(Con Mod)) for the remainder.
* Characters may be English settlers or Indians (either allied with Philip or with the settlers).  Settlers may be from any trade appropriate to a large urban center appropriate to the period (the adventure starts in the Boston/Dedham area).  Other concepts will be considered on a case by case basis (when I ran the adventure before, I had a French-Canadian fur trapper and an Italian sailor in the group).

I'm hoping to get this going by October 15th.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes! Awesome! I'm really pleased to see this coming into play.  

I'm in, absolutely. I'll work on a character over the next week.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 29, 2005)

Great.    So that's one...

As a side note, I should say that I'm not looking for absolute historical realism in the game.  One, it's a CoC game, so the fact that there are Elder Gods and what not around would preclude that (regardless of whether the characters know about them or not).  And, also, I'm not a historian, but a student of literature.  My antecedents here for tone and setting would be closer to things like the short stories of Washington Irving or, especially, the works of Nathaniel Hawthorne.  Jonathan Edwards ("Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God" and what not) or Cotton Mather would be good non-fictition antecedents.  So, although I'd like to think the game would be reasonably accurate in the historical sense, I wouldn't hold out for too much gritty realism.  It's just beyond the purview of the game.

Nick


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 29, 2005)

Despite an insanely full plate, I'm terribly interested in this game.  Plese put me down as an alternate, as I'd like to watch how recruitment goes.  Thanks!

TZ


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 29, 2005)

Done...

1. Bobitron
2.
3.
4.
5.

Alt: taitzu52


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a quick bump onto the first page. I don't want this game overlooked.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 2, 2005)

This weekend is proving busier than I expected. I'll get some basic work done on Sunday, but it might take me another week or so to get my guy done.

How do you feel about running this with only a couple players, Kajamba?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 2, 2005)

That'd be fine.  If we can get three, that'd be sweet, but I'll run it for two, also.

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, and no worries on the timetables.  I'm probably moving this weekend coming, so there's some flexibility.

Nick


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 2, 2005)

MEEEE, pick MEEEE

I just love CoC, as the two unsuspecting victims, ehrm, fellow players who happen to appear in my game will soon find out.


I'd love to play an injun. Maybe the bodyguard/protector/friend of one of the other players? Or a shaman apprentice. Insanity here I come.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 2, 2005)

Sure thing.  Welcome aboard, Dr. Zombie.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm really interested in the scenario you've set up but I don't own CoC d20.  I have played CoC before and own a lot of the older Chaosium materials... If there is still space, if I were to come up with a character concept, could you help flesh out the detailed stats and abilities?  I'm fairly familiar with early American colonial history so I have a few ideas about characters.  Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm a go for this as well.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 3, 2005)

Okay.  I'll take both of you, which brings us to this roster:

Players: Bobitron, Dr. Zombie, MummyKitty, and Frukathka
Alternates: taitzu52

Good times.

*MummyKitty*: I rec'd your e-mail, and I will look at it tomorrow morning/evening.  Right now, I should sleep.  

Nick


----------



## WargamerX (Oct 4, 2005)

Any spaces left???  If so I'd like in - I love CoCd20!!!


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 5, 2005)

*Tisaquantum*
Christian Indian Scout of the Capawack Tribe







*Stats:*
Investigator 5– offensive option
Height: 5’8”
Weight: 165 lbs.
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Age: 35

Str: 13 
Dex: 14
Con: 16
Int: 10
Wis: 12
Cha: 8

Hit Dice: 
HP: 37 (9+28)
AC: 13 (10 base, +2 Dex, +1 Defense bonus)
-- touch: 13 (10 base, +1 Dex)
-- flat-footed: 10 (base 10)
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30’

Current Sanity: 70
Max. Sanity: 99
20% sanity: 14

*Saves:*
Fortitude +7 (base +4, Con +3)
Reflex +3 (base +1, Dex +2)
Will +2 (base +1, Wis +1)

*Attacks:*
BAB: +4
- Melee +5 (+4 BAB, +1 Str)
-- Unarmed +5 (1d3+1, subdual)
-- Tomahawk +5 (1d6+1 slashing/Crit. 20/x3/Medium)
-- Hunting knife +5 (1d4+1 piercing/Crit.19-20/x2/Small) 
- Ranged +5 (+4 BAB, +1 Dex)
-- Musket +5 (Large, 2d6/x3/100 ft./9 lb./Bludgeoning and Piercing)

*Skills*
Current Skill Points: 64
Skill Points per Level: 8

Animal Empathy* +4 (5 ranks, -1 Cha)
Appraise +0
Balance* +7 (5 ranks, +2 Dex)
Bluff -1
Climb* +6 (5 ranks, +1 Str)
Concentration +3
Craft +0
Diplomacy -1
Disguise -1
Escape Artist +2
Forgery +0
Gather Information -1
Heal +1
Hide* +7 (5 ranks, +2 Dex)
Innuendo +1
Intimidate -1
Knowledge (Indian History)* +5 (5 ranks)
Listen* +6 (5 ranks, +1 Wis)
Move Silently* +7 (5 ranks, +2 Dex) 
Performance -1 
Ride +2
Search* +5 (5 ranks)
Sense Motive +1
Speak Other Language 1 (English)
Spot* +6 (5 ranks, +1 Wis)
Swim* +6 (5 ranks, +1 Str)
Tumble* +7 (5 ranks, +2 Dex)
Wilderness Lore* +8 (7 ranks, +1 Wis)

*Feats:*
Weapon Proficiency- Melee (starting)
Run (starting)
Weapon Proficiency- Ranged (Offensive bonus feat)
Track (3rd level)

*Languages:*
Algonquin (native)
English

*Equipment:*
Musket with powder and ammo for 20 shots
Tomahawk
Hunting knife
Buckskins
Satchel containing a weeks worth of dried meats
Waterskin
Bearskin, worn in cold weather
Two large woolen blankets, given to Tisa by Sally

*Personality:*
A serious child who grew into a serious man, Tisa is most often seen with a dour expression on his face. He loves being outdoors among the trees and rocks of the Northeast, and finds his calm moments in nature, where he feels he can be one with the earth. When indoors, he closes up and stays quiet. The recent troubles cause much worry for Tisa. He sees the whites as an overwhelming force, and can't help but think the tribes must submit to the will of the white man or be wiped out.

*Background:*
Son of a sachem on Martha's Vineyard, Tisa's father died of disease brought tot he region by a white missionary. Leaving the tribe in anguish at age fifteen, he ade his was into the changing world on the mainland. He converted to Christianity soon after, and now makes his way by hunting in the area between Boston and Providence, selling meat and herbs to the colonists. He often supplies meat to Quincy Abcott's household, where a girl named Sally has shown him kindness in the past. He is secretly in love with her. He thinks of Abcott as a friend, despite the man's love of alcohol, which Tisa sees as a sin. Tisa is a wanderer, hunting in the area between Boston and Providence and often just leaving without notice for weeks at a time. He has lean-to built near Abcott's estate which he considers home, but spends little time there except during the coldest parts of winter.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 5, 2005)

*WargamerX*: Sure thing.

*Bobitron*: I'm off work tomorrow, so I'll take a look at it then.

*MummyKitty*: You have e-mail.

*Everyone*: I'm currently in the process of trying to move to Boston and am looking for roommates, which means most of my time is going to be taken up by that until it's settled.  I'm aiming to have the whole thing done by the weekend, so hopefully it will be, but if I disappear for a day or two, I'm moving. 

Best,
Nick


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2005)

no worries.
I'll figure out a character by next weekend


----------



## WargamerX (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll send along my character concept as well.  Please check the stats - its been a while...

Tried to keep it like Bobitron's (thanks for the format!).  

Pretty neat detail while researching; about the Alaginquin Bible - learn something new every day.  Unfortunately, the first newspaper in Boston was in 1701 - so it's pamphletes for Will...

William Sumerset
Boston Newspaper Editor Wannabe

Stats:
Writer/Reporter 5– defensive option
Height: 6'
Weight: 172 lbs.
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Dark Blue
Age: 30

Str: 14 
Dex: 10
Con: 12
Int: 15
Wis: 9
Cha: 13

Hit Dice: 
HP: 27 (7+20)
AC: 13 (10 base, +3 Defense bonus)
-- touch: 13 (10 base, +3 Defense Bonus)
-- flat-footed: 10 (base 10)
Init: 0
Speed: 30’

Current Sanity: 45
Max. Sanity: 99
20% sanity: 9

Saves:
Fortitude +3 (base +1, Con +2)
Reflex +4 (base +4)
Will +3 (base +4, Wis -1)

Attacks:
BAB: +2
- Melee +4 (+2 BAB, +2 Str)
-- Unarmed +4 (1d3+2, subdual)
-- Hunting knife +4 (1d4+2 piercing/Crit.19-20/x2/Small) 
- Ranged +2 (+2 BAB)
-- Musket +2 (stats?)

Skills
Current Skill Points: 80
Skill Points per Level: 10

Animal Empathy +1 (+1 Cha)
Appraise +2 (+2 Int)
Balance +0 (+0 Dex)
Bluff +1 (+1 Cha)
Climb +3 (2x.5=1 ranks, +2 Str)
Concentration +1 (+1 Con)
Craft (writing)* +8 (6 ranks, +2 Int)
Craft (gunsmith)* +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Diplomacy* +4 (3 ranks, +1 Cha)
Disguise +1 (+1 Cha)
Escape Artist +1 (2x.5 ranks)
Forgery +2 (+2 Int)
Gather Information* +7 (6 ranks, +1 Cha)
Heal +0 (2x.5 ranks, -1 Wis)
Hide +1 (2x.5 ranks)
Innuendo* +2 (3 ranks, -1 Wis)
Intimidate +1 (+1 Cha)
Jump +2 (+2 Str)
Knowledge* (Local Area: Boston) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge* (Colonial History) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Occult) +3 (2x.5=1 ranks, +2 Int)
Listen* +7 ( 6 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 Alertness feat)
Move Silently* +6 (6 ranks) 
Research* +8 (6 ranks, +2 Int) 
Ride +2 (4x.5=2, +0 Dex)
Search* +6 (2 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Sharp-eyed feat)
Sense Motive* +7 (6 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 Sharp-eyed feat)
Speak Other Language +3 (Algonquin) (2x.5=1, +2 Int)
Spot* +7 (6 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 Alertness feat)
Swim +3 (2x.5=1 ranks, +2 Str)
Tumble +0 (+0 Dex)
Wilderness Lore +0 (2x.5=1, -1 Wis)

Feats:
Alertness (starting)
Sharp Eyed (starting)
Weapon Proficiency- Ranged (3rd level)


Languages:
English (native)
Algonquin 


Equipment: Satchel with writing materials, musket (and 15 shot), gunsmith tools, (average) colonial cloths, (puritan-type) hat, hunting knife 

Appearance: William goes to pains to make himself appear as what he views a learned English gentleman should be.  He keeps his shoulder length brown hair combed and in a ribbon, his clothing neat and dusted.  The ink stains on both hands and cloths do distract from this image slightly, but the eager look in his deep blue eyes seems to make up for this fault.  

Personality: Perhaps the original eager American reporter.  William has a pleasant personality and is polite, however he becomes quite insistant and sometimes bothersome when on the quest for a good story.    

Background: Immigrated to the colonies as a boy and worked off an apprenticeship to Samuel Green, owner of the first printer in the colonies (with Marmaduke Johnson).  While there he worked at Green and Johnsons, he worked on John Eliot's Algonquin Language Bible (the first bible published in America 1663), and picked up a bit of the language.  As William worked off his apprenticeship, he became a voracious reader and determine his true goal; writing a history of the Colony.  For the last few years, he used his machine skills to work as an assistnant gunsmith in Boston while researching his book.  He has also managed to earn a meager suplement to his livelihood by writing small books (pamphlets really) on loacl events.  He has recently struck on the idea of starting a news-letter for the growing Boston area.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 6, 2005)

*Archibald Pitcairne*

Here's my more fleshed out character, using the site suggested by Dr. Zombie.  Seems to have worked pretty well but will probably need to be checked.  Comments welcome!

Archibald Pitcairne

Other Occupation Defensive-Option Male “Natural Philospher”






Representing Dan Owsen 

Strength	              8	(-1)
Dexterity	             13	(+1)
Constitution	10	(+0)
Intelligence	15	(+2)
Wisdom	             13	(+1)
Charisma	             14	(+2)
Size:	Medium
Height:	5' 5"
Weight:	165 lb
Eyes:	Green
Hair:	Thinning Light Brown, but in style of the times he often wears a wig
Skin:	Light

Total Hit Points: 22 
Speed: 30 feet 
Armor Class: 11 = 10 +1 [dexterity] 
Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 10

Defense bonus variant rule is not in effect. 

Initiative modifier:	+1	= +1 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save:	+4	= 4 [base] 
Reflex save:	+2	= 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] 
Will save:	+5	= 4 [base] +1 [wisdom] 
Attack (melee):	-3	= 2 [base] -1 [strength] -4 [nonproficiency] 
Attack (thrown):	-1	= 2 [base] +1 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency] 
Attack (pistol):	-1	= 2 [base] +1 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency] 
Attack (musket):	-1	= 2 [base] +1 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency] 
Grapple check:	+1	= 2 [base] -1 [strength] 

Cthulhu Mythos Knowledge:	0
Maximum Sanity	99
Current Sanity:	65

Light load: 26 lb. or less
Medium load: 27-53 lb.
Heavy load: 54-80 lb.
Lift over head: 80 lb.
Lift off ground: 160 lb.
Push or drag: 400 lb.	


Languages:	English (Native), French, Latin

Feats: 
Sharp-Eyed (+2 Search and Sense Motive)
Skill Focus (+3 Know astronomy)	
Trustworthy (+ 2 on Diplomacy and Gather information)

Class Skills: 
Craft (chemistry)
Craft (clockwork)
Craft (writing)
Diplomacy
Gather Information
Knowledge (astronomy)
Knowledge (biology)
Knowledge (mathematics)
Knowledge (meteorology)
Knowledge (physics)
Research
Speak Language

Skill 	      Key Ability	Skill Mod  /  Ability Mod / Ranks / Misc. Mod
Appraise	             Int         2 = 	+2		
Balance	             Dex*      1 = 	+1		
Bluff	             Cha        2 = 	+2		
Climb	             Str*      -1 = 	-1		
Computer Use	Int	2 = 	+2		
Concentration	Con	0 = 	+0		
Craft (carpentry)	Int	3 = 	+2	+1	
Craft (chemistry)	Int	7 = 	+2	+5	
Craft (clockwork)	Int	10 = 	+2	+8	
Craft (writing)	Int	8 = 	+2	+6	
Diplomacy	Cha	6 = 	+2	+2	[+2 Trustworthy]
Disguise	             Cha	2 = 	+2		
Drive	             Dex*	1 = 	+1		
Escape Artist	Dex*	1 = 	+1		
Forgery	             Int	2 = 	+2		
Gather Information	Cha	9 = 	+2	+5    	[+2 Trustworthy]
Heal	             Wis	1 = 	+1		
Hide	             Dex*	1 = 	+1		
Innuendo	             Wis	2 = 	+2		
Intimidate	Cha	2 = 	+2		
Jump	             Str*	-1 = 	-1		
Knowledge (astronomy)	Int	13 = 	+2	+8	+3 [skill focus] 
Knowledge (biology)	Int	4 = 	+2	+2	
Knowledge (mathematics)	Int	10 = 	+2	+8	
Knowledge (meteorology)	Int	7 = 	+2	+5	
Knowledge (physics)	Int	10 = 	+2	+8	
Listen	             Wis	1 = 	+1		
Move Silently	Dex*	1 = 	+1		
Perform_1	Cha	2 = 	+2		
Perform_2	Cha	2 = 	+2		
Perform_3	Cha	2 = 	+2		
Research	             Dex	10 = 	+2	+8	
Ride	             Dex	1 = 	+1		
Search	             Int	4 = 	+2		+2 [sharp-eyed] 
Sense Motive	Wis	3 = 	+1		+2 [sharp-eyed] 
Spot	             Wis	1 = 	+1		
Swim	             Str**	-1 = 	-1		
Use Rope	             Dex	1 = 	+1		
Wilderness Lore	Wis	1 = 	+1		
Speak French	Int	6 = 	2	+4	
Speak Latin	Int	6 = 	2	+4	

* = check penalty for wearing armor 

This character also has 5 ranks in Speak Languages.

Know astronomy >=5 ranks gives +2 on wilderness lore checks underground.

Know physics >=5 ranks gives +2 on wilderness lore checks above ground.

Archibald Pitcairne's Equipment: 

Weapons: Duelling pistol (single shot), Highlander Cutlass (family heirloom) He has no real experience in using either of these weapons.

Gear: Backpack or bag with inventor’s tools, notebook, portable telescope, navigation instruments, magnifying lenses.

Archibald Pitcairne's Spells Known: 
	None, but he’s good at spelling in several languages.

More about Archibald Pitcairne: 
Appearance: Archibald is a typical aging inventor who spends more time on his work and studies than his appearance, so he always appears to be a bit disheveled, though his clothes are generally well-kept and of good quality. He does good business with his clocks (at this time clocks would be luxury items owned only by the rich) and with his glasses and optics business.

Personality: Although slight of frame and older (for the time period), Archibald is a charming figure full of esoteric knowledge. He is happy to pass on his wisdom to his young apprentices, and has many wealthy patrons who finance his scientific work. He’s often called on as an expert on any astronomical phenomenon in the area and is particularly interested in meteorite strikes.

Background: Archibald is originally from Scotland, but he moved to England when he was in university age, and has also traveled in learned circles in Europe. He may be acquainted with or in correspondence with the leading “natural philosophers” of the time, either as colleagues or rivals (although this is slightly before Sir Isaac Newton’s time, the prototype early scientist /  natural philospher). In particular, he has traveled to the colonies to work with a colleague who is staying in England to duplicate the experimental measurements of the distance and position of Mars by Cassini (1672) which lead to the first measurement of the size of the solar system (speaking of fascinating research for character background: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giovanni_Domenico_Cassini) . Through his almost nightly observations of the heavens, he’d be certain to notice anything strange in the night skies around Boston.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2005)

check this out for character generation and such:
http://www.pathguy.com/cthulhu.htm

For help with feats try this:
http://www.12tomidnight.com/d20modernsrd/Home.php

Hope it helps


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey mummykitty,

does your character need a bodyservant? Someone from india or such? Someone to make tea in the morning, clean your clothes, that sorta thing?


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2005)

Surean Sikapanderijin
Other Occupation Defensive-Option Male


Representing DrZombie


Strength 10 (+0) 
Dexterity 16 (+3) 
Constitution 8 (-1) 
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 13 (+1) 
Charisma 12 (+1) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 7" 
Weight: 160 lb 
Eyes: Hazel 
Hair: Black 
Skin: Brown 




Total Hit Points: 18

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +3 [dexterity] +3 [defense bonus] 

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 10
Defense bonus variant rule is in effect.

Initiative modifier: +3 = +3 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +0 = 1 [base] -1 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +7 = 4 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Will save: +5 = 4 [base] +1 [wisdom]  
Attack (melee): +2 = 2 [base]  
Attack (thrown): +5 = 2 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +2 = 2 [base]  


Cthulhu Mythos Knowledge: 0 
Maximum Sanity 99 
Current Sanity: 65 


Light load: 33 lb. or less
Medium load:67-100 lb.
Heavy load:100 lb.
Lift over head:100 lb.
Lift off ground:200 lb.
Push or drag:500 lb.

Languages:  
Tribal Indian.
English.
French.
German.

Feats:

Melee Weapon Proficiency  
Thrown Weapon Proficiency  
Stealthy  

Class Skills:

Bluff
Disable Device
Heal
Hide
Listen
Move Silently
Open Lock
Repair
Search
Sense Motive
Sleight of Hand
Spot


Skill Name Key
Appraise Int           2 =  +2   
Balance  Dex*        3 =  +3   
Bluff      Cha          6 =  +1 +5  
Climb     Str*         1 =  +0 +1  
Concentration Con -1 =  -1   
Diplomacy      Cha   6 =  +1 +1 +2 [bluff] +2 [sense motive]  
Disable Device Int    8 =  +2 +6  
Disguise         Cha   1 =  +1   
Drive             Dex*  3 =  +3   
Escape Artist  Dex*  3 =  +3   
Forgery          Int    2 =  +2   
Gather Inf0     Cha   3 =  +1 +2  
Handle Animal  Cha  2.5 =  +1 +1.5  
Heal              Wis   4 =  +1 +3  
Hide              Dex* 11 =  +3 +6 +2 [stealthy]  
Innuendo       Wis     1 =  +1   
Intimidate      Cha    3 =  +1  +2 [bluff]  
Jump            Str*    0 =  +0   
Listen           Wis     7 =  +1 +6  
Move Silently Dex* 11 =  +3 +6 +2 [stealthy]  
Open Lock     Dex    9 =  +3 +6  
Repair           Dex    6 =  +2 +4  
Ride             Dex    4 =  +3 +1  
Search          Int     7 =  +2 +5  
Sense Motive Wis     7 =  +1 +6  
Sleight of Hand Dex* 9 =  +3 +4 +2 [bluff]  
Spot              Wis   9 =  +1 +8  
Swim              Str** 0 =  +0   
Use Rope         Dex  3 =  +3   
Wilderness Lore Wis 1 =  +1   

* = check penalty for wearing armor

This character also has 1 ranks in Speak Languages.

Bluff >=5 ranks gives +2 on disguise checks to act in character.
Search >=5 ranks gives +2 on wildernesslore checks while tracking.





Surean Sikapanderijin's Equipment:


Knife, hunting (damage 1d4, crit. 19-20/x2, range incr. 10, 1 lb, piercing)
Machete (damage 1d6, crit. 19-20/x2, 2.5 lb, slashing)
Fine clothes (3 sets), white gloves (3 sets)
Needle, thread, small ironing iron, shoepolish and brushes, shaving equipment, straight razor blade, clotheswashing equipment, tea-set.

More about Surean Sikapanderijin:
Sikapanderijin has been trained from an early age in the fine arts of being a batsman. A good servent is eseen only when needed, never heard unless called, and is able to do various chores around the house, mending clothes, repaiting simple equipment, and do whatever it is his master wants done.

He has had a good education, is able to speak most prominent european languages, and is able to defend his master from small time robbers and thugs.

At the moment he's been neded to the service of XXXX, and will serve his master to the best of his abilities.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2005)

This is a character concept of a manservant from india. I'll only use him if I find a master   .
Any comments?


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 6, 2005)

That's more Indian than the Indian!


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 6, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> That's more Indian than the Indian!




 Who'd a thunk?

It's quite a concept, Doc. I hope it works out.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just want to secure my spot in case anyone flakes (but that _never_ happens in PBP!!!  ).  I had in mind a land owning lawyer, who moonlights as a distiller.  Smart, self-reliant, and drunk.  Ah, our American forefathers.....


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 6, 2005)

Dr. Zombie, thanks for the links!!  This may do the trick, I'll play around with it today.  

Although I wasn't envisioning my character to have an actual servant, they could be linked together somehow. Maybe one of Archie's rich patrons "loaned" Surean to Archie to help around his workshop or something like that?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 7, 2005)

*Everyone*: Hi, all.  I apologize for the delay.  As I've said before, I'm in the process of moving, so I'm still working the kinks out of a few things, and it's taking up all of my free time.  Thankfully, I have 2 roommates and an apartment, so my life's rolling in the right direction.  Anyhow, here're the stats and notes for firearms that I gave my last group when I ran this game.



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Rifle, Single-shot Muzzleloader
> Size: Large, 2d6/x3/100 ft./9 lb./Bludgeoning and Piercing
> Revolver, Single-shot Muzzleloader
> Size: Small, 1d10/x3/10 ft./3 lb./Bludgeoning and Piercing
> ...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 7, 2005)

*taitzu52*: Make a victim character. The higher the bodycount more the merrier.

*Dr. Zombie*: Your maximum sanity should be 99 right now.  Chances are it will never see 99, but that's your theoretical maximum.  On a practical level, 65 would be it for all intents and purposes, as it's not likely to go up, save if you (1) suffer no sanity loss and (2) gain another point in Wisdom.

*Everyone*: At a glance, everything else, thus far looks good.  I like the characters a lot thus far.

Also, just to let y'all know, as I am moving, I probably won't have internet access at home until after the 15th, which means I'll be able to check in from work on my lunch break and at the end of the day (assuming that the site is accessible from my office, which it was three years ago), but I'm not going to be able to run this until after I get my access set up at home.

Best,
Nick


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 7, 2005)

I fleshed out my character using the sites suggested by Dr. Zombie.  I think it worked out pretty well, so I'd say he's ready for checking.  The language thing was a little weird, it said I get 5 levels of language so maybe I could take a couple more.  If so, I'll go for Dutch and Italian.


Dr. Zombie, I think your character could work as a sort of "batsman" to my character, perhaps "loaned" to Archibald by a wealthy widow friend who felt he needed help running his household.  Or, you could be in the employ of Taitzu's character, whichever you prefer.

Comments welcome!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 7, 2005)

I will have a caharcter posted before midnight today.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 7, 2005)

A couple of questions:

Is there synergy on skills in CoC d20?

Are we living in a fairly demilitarized zone, or is life going on as usual?  How common was military service among the average male colonist?

Also, I noticed that _Wealth_ is offlimits.  Is our starting funds based on 'occupation'?  I was hoping that I could have a bit of land to go along with my whole distillery notion.  Lemme know if this'll fly.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Quincy Abcott, Esq.*
Barrister, Bootlegger, Patriot







*Stats:*
Investigator 5– offensive option
Height: 5’6”
Weight: 145 lbs.
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown
Age: 42

Str: 10 
Dex: 12
Con: 15
Int: 14
Wis: 8
Cha: 14

Hit Dice: 
HP: 32 (8+24)
AC: 12 (10 base, +1 Dex, +1 Defense bonus)
-- touch: 11 (10 base, +1 Dex)
-- flat-footed: 10 (base 10)
Init: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 30’

Current Sanity: 40
Max. Sanity: 99
20% sanity: 8

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5  (base +1, Con +2, +1 Great Fortitude)
Reflex +5 (base +4, Dex +1)
Will +3 (base +1, Wis -1, +1 Iron Will)

*Attacks:*
BAB: +4
- Melee +4 (+4 BAB, +0 Str)
-- Unarmed +4 (1d3+1, subdual)
- Ranged +5 (+4 BAB, +1 Dex)
-- Musket +5 (2d6/x3/100 ft./9 lb./Bludgeoning and Piercing)

*Skills*
Current Skill Points: 80
Skill Points per Level: 10

Appraise +2
Balance +1
Bluff* +7 (5 ranks, +2 Cha)
Climb +0
Concentration +2
Craft (Brewing)* +7  (5 ranks, +2 Int)
Craft (Carpentry)* +7  (5 ranks, +2 Int)
Craft (Gunsmithing) +3  (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Craft (Writing)* +4  (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Diplomacy* +11 (7 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Sense Motive)
Disguise +2
Escape Artist +1
Forgery +3  (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Gather Information* +9 (7 ranks, +2 Cha)
Handle Animal +2 (1 ranks, +2 Cha)
Heal -1
Hide +1
Innuendo -1
Intimidate* +9 (5 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Bluff)
Knowledge (Accounting) +3 (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Architecture) +3 (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (History) +3 (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Law)* +9 (7 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Local: Boston) +3 (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Listen +1 (-1 Wis, +2 Alertness)
Move Silently +1
Performance +2
Ride* +6 (5 ranks, +1 Dex) 
Search* +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Sense Motive* +6 (7 ranks, -1Wis)
Slight of Hand +4 (1 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 Bluff)
Spot  +1 (-1 Wis, +2 Alertness)
Swim +0
Tumble +1
Wilderness Lore* +4 (5 ranks, -1 Wis)

*Feats:*
Alertness (starting)
Iron Will(starting)
Weapon Proficiency- Ranged(Offensive bonus feat)
Great Fortitude (3rd level)

*Languages:*
English (native)
French
Algonquin

*Equipment:*

*Appearance:* 
Quinn Abcott is an average looking man in his early forties.  His nose has a proper curve, and his chin is well plumped, a sign of his prosperity.  He is in fair shape, aside from the creeping spread of a belly which has recently taken hold around his midsection.  He wears a subdued, brown wig when in town or in his office, and a much larger white coif when he appears in court.  Well to do, he dresses in the better formal fashions available in the colonies when in town.  But at home, he prefers to wear plain brown or grey breeches and vests.

*Personality:* 
Quinn is a drinker, and has been for many years.  He usually has a few nips before lunch, especially when he has a date in court, and is fairly tossed by dinner time.  This does not impair him in most of his skills.  He is still a rather genial fellow, and is able to work long hours, and rise early despite his habits.  He keeps his family out of the public eye on his farm, a choice that is seen as a bit less fashionable than the other barristers in town.  Abcott is a fierce libertarian, feeling that he and his fellow colonists should enjoy their rights of privacy, and pursuit of happiness.  Especially when it comes to the King's taxation on liquor.

*Background:*
The Abcott family has always been well off.  Young Quincy was shipped off to London for his formal education, and his late father's inheritance allowed him to build his estate on a fine piece of property.  He has since served in the militia, married to a woman of fine breeding, established a successful office of law, and raised 4 children, ages 14-3.  He is well aware of the dangers of Colonial life, and has never shirked from defending his family, and their liberties.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 13, 2005)

Sure I'll be your batsman, mummykitty. But I draw the line at the spandex costume and the silly cape. And I get to drive the batmobile.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 13, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Sure I'll be your batsman, mummykitty. But I draw the line at the spandex costume and the silly cape. And I get to drive the batmobile.



LOL Dr. Z! Though I would probably be "Clockman, master of clocks" instead of batman.  You could be my sidekick "Tick Tock". But we could still potentially have a bat-carriage....    

Kidding of course.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey, all.  Just checking in.  Things are pretty tricky at work right now, and, for various reasons (cost, staggering of roommate move-in dates), I still don't have internet at home.  I definitely want to run this, but it's going to be some time yet.  

Thanks for your patience,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 18, 2005)

Internet update: I talked with the cable company yesterday, and it looks like the earliest I can get someone over to my place to set everything up is October 29, so we're on hold until then.  I have something else I need to ask re: characters, but I'll post that later, after work.

Nick


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 18, 2005)

So...with the pause in the game starting, any chance you'd take one more?  I bought the CoC d20 back when it first came out and have only used it fo a single 1-shot.  I love American history-and the literature of this time (I'm an American Lit. teacher) and would love to play a character of some description.  Possibly a farmer or blacksmith-a working man.

at the very least, I'd like to be an alt.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, all.  I apologize for the delay in getting back to this thread.  Internet is confirmed for Saturday the 29th (finally), so we should be ready to start come Halloween at the latest.  Good times.  Good times.  Given this, if anyone wants to back out, now would be a good time, because I do want to get into the actual game pretty quickly.  

*taitzu52*: Sorry I missed this before.  Yes, I think there is skill synergy (at least I remember it being there when I played this before).  The area is not quite demilitarized, but it is a fairly safe area as it is fairly urban (in and around Boston).  There wasn't any compulsory military service that I'm aware of, save for British regulars in the service of the crown.  My assumption is that folks did what they could or had to do.  It was still a largely unsettled area compared to what it would be later in the colonial period.  The distillery idea sounds fine -- if you really want to take Wealth, go ahead.  Just be aware that this is intended as a one-shot.

*Shaggy*: Frukathka's MIA, so I'm going to say "yes."  Welcome aboard.

More soon,
Nick


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool! Take your time, KL. Looking forward to this game, but I'm happy to wait. 

Welcome aboard, Shaggy.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 26, 2005)

Glad to hear you're almost back up and running.  I'm still excited about this one starting up!! 

Dan O. aka MummyKitty


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 26, 2005)

I should have my char up by the end of the day.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry to hijack your thread, Kajamba Lion, but I am trying to jump start the Dawnforge game and wanted to know if you are interested in playing. Look here.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 29, 2005)

*Tailspinner*: No problem.  Thanks!  

*Everyone Else*: Please post completed characters in the RG Thread.

My final starting roster is:
1. Bobitron
2. taitzu52
3. WargamerX
4. Dr. Zombie
5. ShaggySpellsword
6. MummyKitty

If anyone wants to back out, too bad that's fine — just let me know.  I'm not taking any alternates at the moment, so we'll be running with what we've got after the dust settles.  If nothing else, I would ask that you give some thought to how your character feels about government and war at least in a loose sense (taitzu's right on the money in his write-up), as it'll help me tweak the introduction and hooks to get the characters involved.

Nick


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 29, 2005)

KL: Still working on some background stuff, might take me a week or so to find the time to finish. When are you planning on starting? I think I'm going to try to work in a positive relationship between Tisaquantum and Quincy Abcott, as he seems to be the character most likely for my guy to have contact with.

*taitzu52* is having some internet access trouble. I'm not quite sure when he will be around.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 29, 2005)

*Bobitron*: I'd love to start as quickly as possible, but I want folks to be happy with their characters, so let's say next Saturday at the earliest.  As for *taitzu52*, that's a bummer — I'll definitely hold his slot for him until he's back online.  We'll just work him in whenever he gets back.

Nick


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 30, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for the flexibility, Nick. I hope to have time on Wednesday.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 30, 2005)

Posted my character to the rogue's gallery and added a few thoughts about his attitude toward the war.  He's generally more concentrated on his studies and wouldn't be too concerned about it unless it interfered with what he's working on. Given the nature of his business, he probably has contact with some high-society people so he's probably discussed the issues with them.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 31, 2005)

*Bobitron*: No beef.  

*MummyKitty*: At a quick glance, everything looks great.  Right on.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 31, 2005)

I made my own profession template for approval: 

Template:  Craftsman: Appraise, Craft(choose one), disable device, gather information, open lock, repair, search, spot, and use rope, plus three of player's choice.

I combined Technician and Blue-Collar Worker as my basis, and cut the high-tech skills.  Is this okay?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 31, 2005)

*Shaggy*: That works fine for me.


----------



## WargamerX (Oct 31, 2005)

I put up a reworked character sheet - nothing major changed, I just used the character generator to check the stats.

Added William's opinion on the war and tried to insert a picture, but couldn't figure it out - but its there as an attachment.   

> Help on what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 31, 2005)

*WargamerX*: I'm assuming that you found the picture somewhere online.  If so, whether you're hosting it or someone else, you can link to it using the [ IMG ] tags, which'll enable you to embed it into your post.  Have you already tried this?


----------



## WargamerX (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks KL.  

I was able to put up an -OK- shot in the character post.  I think that the first two images were protected.  This image looks a little too clean for me, but it should do.

When do we plan to start?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 31, 2005)

*WargamerX*: I'm hoping to start this weekend (Saturday).  Basically, as soon as we have the characters, we'll play (save for *taitzu52's* character — I'll work him in as soon as his Internet is fixed — and *Frukathka's* out as I've not heard from him since his initial post).


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for looking out for me.  I'm here, but VERY slow.  I can post 1-2 times a week right now.  Things should improve soon, so once things ramp up I'll be ready for the action.  Thanks for putting the word out for me, Bob.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 1, 2005)

*taitzu52*: No worries.  Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 2, 2005)

Updated my character on page 1. I left some parts specifically vague, hoping to fill him in as we go along.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 2, 2005)

*Bobitron*: Good deal.  If he's done, throw him over in here for me (makes it easier for me to check character stats if they're all in one RG thread).

As a side note, I finally got my copy of Dundjinni going, and it looks wicked intuitive and quick to use.  Good times.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 5, 2005)

Okay, I'll have the opening post up tonight.    When it's up, I'll post here.

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 6, 2005)

And it's on.  

*Shaggy*: As soon as you have a character, I'll work it in.

*taitzu52*: Once you're back up and running, I'll work you in.    

Nick


----------



## ragboy (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd like to take the position as First Lurker. Sounds like a great campaign...


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 7, 2005)

Scored on a like-new d20 Call of Cthulhu book today at Half Price Books and had a 15% off coupon.  Woo!  So now I'm going to know the d20 stats of the creature that eats Archie!  

All I want to know is who's dumb idea the Shoggoth Lord was!   I mean I love SHoggoths as much as the next insane cultist guy but was this monster really necessary?

DANO


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 7, 2005)

*MummyKitty*: Awesome.  Good deal.  It's a fantastic book.  One of the best I've ever bought for d20.

*ragboy*:  Sure.  Actually, if you've got a second, drop me an e-mail.  I have an idea where I can get you in the game pretty quickly, but I want to know what you think.  (It came to me while I was ruminating on the Ars Magica game I'm in.)


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 7, 2005)

I had a terribly busy weekend. Sorry for the delay. I'll get a post up tonight.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 7, 2005)

Kajamba: I'm pretty strapped. I'll probably just have to follow along and be entertained at this point. Thanks for the offer, though!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 7, 2005)

No worries.  I'm pretty low-key about this stuff.  I'll move things along when everyone's posted.  And, ragboy, no worries.  I'm happy to have you as an alt.

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll move this along tonight.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey, I'm here, I'm just at a slower than usual posting rate, 2-3 times a week at this point.  If that's cool, work me in.  Thanks!
TZ


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 10, 2005)

*taitzu52*: That's fine.  Is your character finished and in the RG?  Once he's in there, I'll work you in.

*Dr. Zombie*: You out there?

Off to post...

Nick


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 11, 2005)

I was waiting for your red pen approval.  If everything checks out, gimme the go ahead, and I'll post him on the RG.  Thanks!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 11, 2005)

Approved.  Seriously, he's been good to go.  I've got to go running now, but I'll work him into my next post.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 14, 2005)

Move up later tonight (sometime after 7 pm).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2005)

Move up later tonight (sometime after my run — hopefully around 8:30 pm/9:00 pm).

*Dr. Zombie*: You out there?

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2005)

Whoops.  I lied.  I thought taitzu52 had replied.  We'll wait, as I don't want to get too far ahead of things.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry about not having a reply up this weekend. I completely spaced and didn't realize everyone had posted.  I'm going to get another move up tonight (hopefully), but if not tonight, then tomorrow.  After that, we'll be on hiatus for the Thanksgiving holiday, as I'm going to be gone from Wednesday night until Sunday evening at the earliest.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 23, 2005)

Okay, that's going to do it until after the holiday.  Looks like y'all are from (roughly) Baltimore, Providence, Seattle, and Northern Virginia, so I feel pretty safe in wishing all of you and your families/friends a happy and safe Thanksgiving.  

Nick


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy Turkey Day everyone!!!

DANO


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 28, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good holiday.    I am back in Boston and will be getting this thing running again tonight or tomorrow night.  Thanks for the patience.

Nick


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 4, 2005)

Congrats to KL!  Let us know how Shadows in Freeport is!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks.    I've only glanced at it so far, but it seems really cool.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 9, 2005)

I know I was in a way a catalyst for this game, Kajamba, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull out. I'm dropping a bunch of games and I've come tot he hard decision that this will be one of them. I'm really sorry if this puts you or the players in a bad position. Feel free to have another player take over Tisa if you feel it is best. The game has been great so far, lots of good writing from all involved. I don't want to slow things up any more than I already have.

Good luck and Godspeed!

-Bob


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 9, 2005)

*Bobitron*: That's a bummer, man, and your slot's always open if you want to come back and (1) the game hasn't finished and/or (2) Tisa's alive (it *is* Call of Cthulhu).  Be well, and feel free to pop in from time to time.

*Everyone else*: I'm going to posting a move this afternoon/this evening, so I haven't forgotten about y'all.  Question: do we want to recruit another player or keep running with three?  I'm cool with three if you are.  You are all still here, right?  

Nick


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 9, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*: That's a bummer, man, and your slot's always open if you want to come back and (1) the game hasn't finished and/or (2) Tisa's alive (it *is* Call of Cthulhu).  Be well, and feel free to pop in from time to time.




Thanks, Nick. I'll check in from time to time and keep an eye on the progress.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 10, 2005)

KL,

  I guess we could recruit someone else.  I'd think we have three positions really (if you consider Tisa and the two militia NPCs), so even if we get someone else for Tisa and Bobitron gets a break, he could pick up Thomas or James and come back in?  

  Just a thought...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 10, 2005)

*WargamerX*: I'll continue running Thomas and James as NPCs, but I'm willing to recruit for Tisa.  What do you think, *taitzu52* and *MummyKitty*?  

*Everyone*: Sorry about not posting last night.  Totally got distracted by the storm up here and Christmas shopping.  Move up in a little while.

Nick


----------



## Rookseye (Dec 10, 2005)

KL,

I'd be more than happy to assume the role of one of the militiamen. 

I've been a lurker on EN World for five or six years, and have never played in a PbP game due to a pretty steady opportunity to DM an ongoing campaign with some friends. 

Although I have not posted much during my years as a lurker (I don't want you to think I would ask to join and then never post) I'd love to play some CoC. I work full time and now have an adorable two-month old son at home who pretty much has precluded any chance to play in person with my usual gaming group. 

I'm presently catching up on reading the posts, as I only noticed the thread today, but should be able to get up to speed quickly. 

I'd also be willing to play Tisa if it would make for a smoother transition, but my first preference would be to assume an undeveloped character and flesh him out a bit. 

If I'm too late to join, no big deal, I'll continue to lurk with interest from nearby Wormtown.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 10, 2005)

*Rookseye*: Well, that was quick.    I've been thinking about it as I've read your e-mail, and why don't you pick up one of the militiamen?  They're pretty much blank slates, so as long as the first name is James or Thomas, things should be fine.  Character generation rules are at the beginning of the thread.  Let me know if you have any questions.

*Everyone*: Why don't we run with this, and I can NPC Tisa for the meantime?

Nick


----------



## Rookseye (Dec 10, 2005)

'Lo and behold, lurker no more, you even got me to make my first post! I figured I had to strike quickly given the qualilty of the game thus far. 

Honestly, I saw a great opportunity I couldn't pass up, I've been extremely impressed with the  setting/story and everyone's characterizations. I just got up to date, re-reading all of the posts in each thread and should have 'Thomas' fleshed out in the RG before the day is over. Hopefully this leaves Tisa's player with a chance to resume play should he get the chance.

I'm a fifteen-year off and on player/keeper for CoC whose copy of the d20 version has a spine with nary a crack since the original read-through. I'm looking forward to giving it a go.

Just need to give a look back at Thomas' dialogue and actions so far to get a feel for what I can do with him, at a glance it looks like he will be fairly malleable to my concept. I should have him up in the RG before midnight tonight.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 10, 2005)

Tisa as an NPC is fine with me.


----------



## Rookseye (Dec 11, 2005)

OK, Thomas Sykes is posted to the rogue's gallery. Any feedback or errors noticed would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 11, 2005)

*Rookseye*: A quick glance didn't reveal anything too telling to me.  You'll be introduced into the main action very shortly (within the next move or two).  

Nick


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey folks!

I’d like to apologize for my absence of late, but things could not be helped.  I hope this hasn’t disrupted your games too terribly much.

Unfortunately, it seems that my online difficulties will not be so easily abated.  My new job is not online, and my home access is non-existent.  So unfortunately, I will be forced to drop my games and take a general hiatus for PBP gaming for the foreseeable future.  

I apologize, and wish you all the best of luck until I may one day return, and devote my time to great games like this.

Peace,
Taitzu52

ps-no, I'm not just riding the frog's coat-tails.  Good try!


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been following along the main story thread, just haven't had a chance to post lately.  Kajamba, I'm fine if you roll any of my required rolls; in the current scene I'm not sure where my character is at exactly.

I'm also fine with NPCing characters that are dropped until they can be worked out of the story or eaten by Cthulhu or his bretheren.  But that's up to you....

DANO


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 17, 2005)

*taitzu52*: That's a bummer, man, but I do understand.  Be well.  

*MummyKitty*: Understandable.  And knowing where you are (in the basement of the meetinghouse) isn't terrifically important.  You're there to see what's going on, and probably within a reasonable distance of the exploding Indian, but there isn't necessarily going to be combat here.

The catch, for me, is that a pretty strong hook was worked into Abcott's character background that I've been running with.  I can work around it, it'll just take me a bit to figure out how.  If there's someone out there that would like to pick up the character, that'd be cool, too, but I'm just not sure that I wouldn't rather NPC him.

Hmm.  I'll get back to y'all on this by midday on Sunday.

Nick


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 17, 2005)

Gads!  We've lost our interrogator and plot hook!

Hopefully, there is a lurker willing to move in.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 17, 2005)

*WargamerX*: Yeah, I know.  :\   Anyhow, I've opened up recruiting again for both Abcott and James (the other militiaman).  Hopefully that'll get us up to speed.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey, all.  Just wanted to check in.  I'll have a move up tonight or (more likely) tomorrow night.  My brother got into town yesterday, so I've been away from my computer.  In any case, there'll be a move before the holiday weekend.  Speaking of which, I'll be away entirely from the 23rd to the 26th — Happy Holidays, all.  

Nick


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 21, 2005)

I'd like to play in either role, if it's still possible.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 21, 2005)

*Committed Hero*: Yes, either one is still available.  You can jump right in with Abcott or whip up some stats for James; your call.

Nick


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 22, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Committed Hero*: Yes, either one is still available.  You can jump right in with Abcott or whip up some stats for James; your call.




It would seem best to take over a player; just get me up to speed with what's happening.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 22, 2005)

*Committed Hero*:  Okay, why don't you pick up Abcott?  The story so far (that's fun to say): Abcott's daughter has been kidnapped.  He found out that the suspected kidnapper, an Indian named Patuckson, has been apprehended and about to be lynched in the town of Dedham.  Along with his friend, Tisa (a praying Indian scout), they traveled into town, where they encountered Patuckson, along with a party from Boston (Archibald Pitcairne, Wm. Somerset, Thomas Sykes, and James, a redshirt militiaman).  Somerset intervened with the town elders to get Abcott a chance to interrogate Patuckson.  They moved to the basement of the meetinghouse to interrogate the Indian, which brings us up to the current point and the Incredible Exploding Native (tm).

*Everyone*: Move up later this afternoon/early this evening.  I think I might have a chance to take care of it before I leave work, so keep a heads up.


----------



## Rookseye (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome aboard, I play Thomas Sykes, the artist formerly known as redshirt #2, LOL


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 22, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Committed Hero*:  Okay, why don't you pick up Abcott?
> 
> *Everyone*: Move up later this afternoon/early this evening.  I think I might have a chance to take care of it before I leave work, so keep a heads up.




I read the thread and am all set.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay, folks, I'm off for a few days.  Happy Holidays to you and yours.  

Nick


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 23, 2005)

Nick, I hate to do this to a group - but the Army did itto me, again.  I got orders this week for another Iraq tour.  Hence, you have another character vacancy.

PS, if you all are still running when I get back - I want back in!!!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 23, 2005)

Be safe, WargamerX.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 27, 2005)

*WargamerX*: Godspeed.  When you're back and ready, I'll have a slot for you.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 27, 2005)

*Everyone*: I hope your holidays have been kind to you (yeah, Boxing Day!).  I'll have a move up sometime tonight, assuming that the IC thread is caught up.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi!, still needing players?
I would love to play.

Give me a word


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 27, 2005)

*Drowned Hero*: Yes.  Would you be interested in the other militiaman, James?  He's pretty much a blank slate.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 27, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Drowned Hero*: Yes.  Would you be interested in the other militiaman, James?  He's pretty much a blank slate.




Thats a NPC? or a former players character?
A militiaman would be fine, im not beeing picky since you already started the game


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 27, 2005)

*Drowned Hero*: NPC.  He was one of two redshirts with the party.  And, just because he's a militiaman doesn't necessarily mean anything — you've got a wide variety of choices you can make with for his primary profession.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 27, 2005)

I take the militiaman. 

Please writme the stats, i see over and i post him in the RG thread.

I have not readen the IC thread in case i was to make a new character, and obviously not knowing the history, not beeing this the case, i start reading the IC thread this evening. 

maybe you want to do the character process by email? in that case... 
simonl at broadpark dot no


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 27, 2005)

*Drowned Hero*: I don't have stats for James, as he hasn't needed to have them yet.   You can go ahead and generate a PC according to the rules at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 11, 2006)

Hi, folks.  Do people have up to date copies of their characters?  I might be able to dig them up using the Google cache, but I'm just curious.  Let me know.  

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 11, 2006)

*bump*  What I'll do, assuming anyone comes back (helloooo? *tap, tap*  is this thing on?), is restart an IC thread for just the final section of the game and run it from the moment Gregory rides into town and the rest of you act like spotters.  This is, of course, assuming folks have their characters, which I'll try to find in the Yahoo cache right now...

*Edit*: No luck.  I found a very old version of it in the Google cache.  If folks don't have their characters, we'll have to figure something out.

Nick


----------



## Rookseye (May 12, 2006)

Hi KL, I do have a copy of my character, but I believe it is only the 5th level version, without any in-game changes. The EN World forum Armageddon, who'd a thunk it.

I'd really like to finish the game, and I'm sure the same goes for the others, I'm open to any and all ideas.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 12, 2006)

That should be fine.  We can always just level folks up to 6th level (they were at sixth, right? -- character levels are always so important in D&D, but I find they matter so much less in CoC d20).  Anyone else out there?

Nick


----------



## Committed Hero (May 12, 2006)

I had been going off of Taitzu's post.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 14, 2006)

*Committed Hero*: And, on the upside, here's the original, so, like Rookseye, you just need to bump him back up one level.  

*WargamerX, DerHauptman*: Y'all out there?


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 15, 2006)

*bump*  I've dropped WargamerX an e-mail and sent DerHauptman a PM.  Hopefully they'll get back to us.    If not, we'll figure something out.

Nick


----------



## Rookseye (May 15, 2006)

Cool, Sykes will just continue to pick James' roast wolf out of his teeth while waiting.


----------



## WargamerX (May 17, 2006)

Hey!  I'm back.  The server crash knocked me out for a while!  I'll head to the In Character page for whats up.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 17, 2006)

*WargamerX*: Awesome.    Welcome back (got your e-mail, too).

*Everyone*: I've got to crash now, but I'll post about how we're going to get this rolling again tomorrow.  Until then, have a good night.


----------



## WargamerX (May 17, 2006)

OK, Speid is back in the RG, with 3 sanity points recovered (no I was not going to forget that).  I'll see if I can dig up a cool picture.  

And oh, so happy to see this game not die!  Epic.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 17, 2006)

*Everyone*: Hey, all.  It's actually been a fairly busy day at work today (imagine that).  Anyhow, I've not heard anything from DerHauptman, despite sending him a PM over at the Circvs, and, although he's been online, I've heard nothing.  I'll hope he sees this.  So...what I was thinking was that we could pick it up at a slightly later moment than where we left off -- about five or six minutes later in game, actually -- the next set piece is tricky to do in a PbP (it was tricky to do in RL, and, without maps, without miniatures, it could be a royal nightmare and slow the entire game down to a crawl).  How it works, however, would depend on whether or not DerHauptman pops up again, which'd make things work slightly differently and would necessitate the set piece going forward as it would in a tabletop game.  Just a thought.  In the meantime, if you haven't, please update your PCs to level six.  That way, when the time comes, we'll be ready to go.

Nick


----------



## Rookseye (May 17, 2006)

OK, Sykes is updated to level 6 and is ready to go


----------



## Committed Hero (May 18, 2006)

Abcott too.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 18, 2006)

And we know Speid is good to go, so that leaves us with Gregory and Pitcairne.  I'll give DerHauptman until tonight to pop in and rejoin us before I get the game going again (which'd be tonight, of course).


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 19, 2006)

Ah.  Best laid plans of men and lions.  Move coming up shortly.  I'll post a link to the new IC thread as soon as it's up.  

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 19, 2006)

Game on.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 30, 2006)

Look for a move tomorrow night.  Right now, it's bedtime.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 2, 2006)

*Everyone*: I'm going to be without internet access and on vacation for the next five or six days.  I'll post again when I get back.  I apologize for the lack of updates lately.  RL has been quite busy.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 22, 2006)

*Everyone* (both of you ): Move up tonight.  I got very sidetracked over the last four days.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 28, 2006)

*Postgame*
Does anyone have any questions or comments?  Is there anything that you'd like to know about the adventure or anything?  If you don't mind, I'd love to have some feedback (what was good, what was bad).  

I can say this much, a lot of what happened was drastically different from what I had written two years ago in Chapel Hill, but this was partially by design.  The middle of the adventure was meant to be modular and different every time it was played -- for instance, there was no encounter with a servitor of the Elder Gods on the road; instead, the party had a midnight encounter with wolves, the party's psychic had a few hallucinations, and there was a disjointed encounter with a group of horseman rounding up witches on the way to Salem (something that didn't happen until 1692).  Hell, the other party started in Dedham, not Boston, and went right on the road (there was a different hook, which fell flat on its ass when I ran the game before), so there was no encounter with the Native American townsfolk or Iyannough in Natick.

The end played a lot similarly to how it did here, save for an actual encounter with the servitor underneath New Warrenton, and one character losing it in the fight with Cale and completely disassociating from reality (thinking he was back in Sicily in the hills overlooking Syracuse, I think).

*Personal Notes: What Went Well*
I liked the characters a lot; I think I'd prefer pregens in the future (if only because it'd be easier to hit the ground running for a one-shot), but the nature of a PbP made it plausible and possible for us to have personally designed characters.
I loved the road sequence with the exploding coach and Gregory's work with the horses.  That whole middle section had some really great RPing from y'all, and it made my life easier.
The first half of the New Warrenton section, with the zombie assault on the house was fun to run.  It works better at a table, but I always love that scene, and you guys ran with it really well.
*Personal Notes: What Didn't Go As Well*
I keyed a little too much of the early part of the adventure on Pitcairne and the astrology.  He had made the character, and it really tied into some of my ideas well, but when MummyKitty went MIA, it fubared that part of the adventure.  I shouldn't have put that many eggs in that basket.  This had the effect of changing the tone of the last section into more of an adventure-type scenario than investigation-type scenario.  After all, we had three combat-oriented characters and a man on a very personal revenge mission — I don't think investigation would have made as much sense for those four.
I was not aggressive enough in hinting at what was really going on in the last sequence.  I tried to give y'all two chances to disrupt the ceremony that Cale had started (and ended up interrupting himself, figuring that Hastur would have been all too happy to let him just pick it up where he left off — Hastur wasn't, hence the transformation), but I was far too oblique in those hints, which really led to a bad scene in that last fight.  Time waits for no man, but I needed to be more fair with that, and give y'all the chance to get to that last set piece and see Abcott's daughter.
Again, pre-generated characters are a must, I think, and having new players just jump in on those characters when we rerecruited would have worked far better than new PCs — it would have lent more continuity to the game and kept the plotline from evolving or devolving.
In the end, I had a hell of a lot of fun with you two as players; thank you for sticking it out with me to the end.  You're always welcome at my virtual game table.  

And for those of you that couldn't stick it out (Dr. Zombie, Bobitron, MummyKitty, taitzu52, DerHauptman, and WargamerX), I'm sorry y'all couldn't hang in with us, but I did enjoy your characters as they came and went.

thanks,
Nick


----------



## Rookseye (Aug 28, 2006)

First of all, KL, I feel I would have shortchanged you the time and the effort that you put into this roleplaying session if I didn't offer feedback when it was desired. 

I know I said it before when I posted in the IC thread following the epilogue, but I feel like I have to say it again: That was a phenomenal GM'ing job. 

I'm not offering undue praise here, either. I have pretty much been the de facto GM/DM for a small group of family and friends that I have been RP'ing with for over twenty years now, and I know firsthand the effort, joys, and headaches that go into the role. Still, like you probably, I wouldn't have it any other way. There is a joy that comes when everything is going well in a game and everyone is in the moment that is hard to describe. I enjoyed seeing it happen from the other side of the screen for a change. 

To give you some perpspective, I have probably GM or DM'ed 20-30+ different campaigns over the last fifteen years, with any number of one-shots, but the last time I had the opportunity to play was when my Expert Set D&D 6th level halfling, "Bullroarer Took" (Yes, I know, I was young) braved the cannibal orcs of Drums on Fire Mountain sometime in the late 80's in my cousin's slap-dash campaign.  Needless to say, I have a sense of the DM's side of things.

Forgive me the headers, Sergio Leone's masterwork has been on repeatedly in the past few days,   :

*The Good: *
*
1. *Your storytelling technique. In a word, superb. The period setting, the characterizations,  it was all excellent from the beginning. One of the reasons I have played very little is because of unrealistic expectations of what GM's should be able to do in a game. I guess it is because I am a perfectionist and my players expect as much from me now. Needless to say, I feel I learned a lot about the craft from a very talented peer.

*2. *The story itself. I realized as we were playing in the later half of the game that we hadn't scraped even the tip of the iceberg when it came to the investigative side of the game. As you said, it was the unlucky draw of having too many non-investigative type characters and a surplus of 'muscle'. Had I chance to do it again, I would have lobbied harder to make some manner of scholar to play, but I was so intent on getting into the game I figured the 'red-shirt' militiaman was my best ticket in. Thomas Sykes was no Harvey Walters however, and in an effort to keep from straying from his true character I probably missed some really cool story elements along the way. As it was, I feel like I made him too much of the 'thinking-man's militiaman'  before the end, but that was solely for the purpose of keeping a game I was deeply enjoying from ending prematurely. Sykes was originally born of a kernel based on Seth Bullock from Deadwood, by the end he was a bit more, umm... erudite, than he should have been. In summation, great storyline.

*3.* Your patience. You, my friend, are Job's descendant. In the face of six, yes _six_ character defections/disappearances (including a pair of Scotsmen: I will never, ever, on principle make or allow another Scottish character in a campaign as long as I live for this reason), a full server crash that ghosted most of what we had posted, and some long lapses in player responses, you never deviated from being polite and focused on the game. You should pat yourself on the back for this, very few would have retained such equanimity and dignity when put into that situation. 

*The Bad:*

*1.* The Defectors. At times I found the players that left the game with such nonchalance to be frustrating, the long delays from some with their responses (myself included at times) could be irritating. These things do not reflect on you, but I have come to understand are just the nature of the beast with play by post games. Even still, I can't help but feel that people who go so far as to _ask_ to be in a game, and then leave for reasons that are not out of their control (I know some in this game had such reasons) are disrespectful of the person running the game. You are likely unwilling to say it KL, but that is the truth, and all I can say is that those who left prematurely really did miss out.
*
2. *Those who don't take hints. I'm raising my hand on this one. What you said about oblique references to interrupting the ritual rather than facing down Cale in a bloodbath should have been discerned and acted upon. I have always wondered why my players sometimes just can't "take the hint" and now I know. Without the omniscient GM info in the back of your head already, the sensible path just isn't always apparent. I feel I owe a few of my players over the years an apology for not seeing the obvious when I felt it was perfectly clear. It truly is different on the other side of things. Just the same, I am thrilled to have the ability to now say that I have met a gruesome end as a character in a CoC game. 

* The Ugly:* 

*1. *Just one thing here: Surean Sikapanderijin. The Indian manservant in the Indian (Native American) land. Dr. Zombie stopped before he even started, and I think for the sake of everyone's sanity that was a good thing. Wow, LOL.




I can't say when I will have my Civil War scenario ready to go (my soon to be one year old is keeping me pretty busy right now...he was just home from the hospital when we started!), but I will be sure to drop you both a line when it does get posted. For now, think pleasant thoughts of Georgia bayous, Sherman's March to the Sea, and "Bad Moons Rising".

Thanks again for the great game KL, and I hope my rambling just now gave something back that you can use.

-Rook


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 28, 2006)

KL, I thought your pbp GMing was excellent.  You struck a good balance between moving things along and keeping everyone involved - not to mention gritting out the player attrition.  A few scenes felt rushed, but again, in a pbp game that can be a boon.  

When were you in Chapel Hill?

Would either of you be interested in a d20 Delta Green scenario, while rookseye changes diapers (my last one - er, my _kid's_ last one - was changed a few years ago, thank goodness)?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 28, 2006)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> KL, I thought your pbp GMing was excellent.  You struck a good balance between moving things along and keeping everyone involved - not to mention gritting out the player attrition.  A few scenes felt rushed, but again, in a pbp game that can be a boon.



I know what you mean about a few scenes feeling rushed — it's one of the tricky things that I'm still trying to learn with a PbP.  It's hard sometimes to gauge when folks are simply busy or getting bored and to know when you should push things along and when you should wait.  Far easier at the table.  As for the rest, thanks.  


			
				Committed Hero said:
			
		

> When were you in Chapel Hill?



I was in Chapel Hill for grad school from August 2002 through July 2004.  I actually miss the area a lot, and I'm thinking I might move back in a few years.







			
				Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Would either of you be interested in a d20 Delta Green scenario, while rookseye changes diapers (my last one - er, my _kid's_ last one - was changed a few years ago, thank goodness)?



Absolutely.  I've had pretty much zero chance to play CoC, so that'd be fun.  


			
				Rookseye said:
			
		

> 1. Just one thing here: Surean Sikapanderijin. The Indian manservant in the Indian (Native American) land. Dr. Zombie stopped before he even started, and I think for the sake of everyone's sanity that was a good thing. Wow, LOL.



I've truncated the rest of your post so this one doesn't get too unwieldy, but thank you for your feedback.  That's wicked helpful.    And this one — I don't know what I was thinking when I let Surean Sikapanderijin in as a character.  It's a cool concept, and it makes sense, but it's slightly anachronistic for the late 17th century, and it kind of clashes with the adventure thematically, as you point out.  If I were running a game with that was wrapped around the ideas of the "stranger in a strange land" or a "brave new world" vibe (note to self — develop CoC scenario set in India around the time of British colonization), he would have been perfect.  Hell, if the game were set in Roanoke or Plimoth in the early 17th century, it would have worked fine.  It just might have been too much as things were.

Which brings me to a side note: for one-shot PbPs, I was thinking of enforcing concepts on people (loose backgrounds) rather than actual pre-gens (except for another possible CoC scenario, which has been percolating in my head since April, called "Everyone Goes to Rick's" and is set in Casablanca circa 1941 — this one really requires pre-gens for some fairly obvious reasons once you think about the setting, title, and year).  Say that I need these four "types" and they must have these features and then leave the execution of the rest up to the players.  Might still be more work than just making pre-gens.







			
				Rookseye said:
			
		

> I can't say when I will have my Civil War scenario ready to go (my soon to be one year old is keeping me pretty busy right now...he was just home from the hospital when we started!), but I will be sure to drop you both a line when it does get posted. For now, think pleasant thoughts of Georgia bayous, Sherman's March to the Sea, and "Bad Moons Rising".



One year olds kind of do keep folks busy.    Whenever you're ready, I'll be ready for that one.  I loves me some Civil War stuff.  Maybe I'll watch the Ken Burns doc in the meantime.  

Thanks, folks.  
Nick


----------

